# Gluing new baseboards to walls?



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

You can do the glue, but if your drywall has curves and bends in it (which they usually do) you'll at least have to nail in a few finishing nails as well until the glue dries.These nails have a white head so once nailed in and centre punched they are almost invisible. BTW, I prefer "no more nails" to carpenters glue. You'll also want to nail into a wall stud along the top of the baseboard and into the baseplate at the bottom.


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*Gluing the board*

You'd probably have to use something other than wood glue, unless the walls are some kind of wood. A construction adhesive labeled for the materials you're gluing together, but I don't know if there's one for wood to drywall - sorry just assuming the walls are drywall.

One downside I can think of is if you or anybody else ever wanted to remove them they'd have a mess of broken drywall on their hands that would have to be patched up. For small trim jobs, depending upon the profile of the trim you've selected, a hammer and a few finishing nails have been known to work. :yes: 


______________________________________________
News Views Tips Commentary at the Construction Informer


----------

